# Eshopps protein skimmer problem



## sheltersme (Jul 17, 2017)

I just bought a slightly used (4-months) Eshopps protein skimmer model psk-100h and when I have it running it has this pulsing sound and I read these are supposed to be quiet? New at this so any help would be appreciated


----------

